# I have gone and Done IT!!



## RNR (Nov 6, 2005)

Have been threating and looking and wanting a mini donkey for ever now! Well over the weekend I went with a friend to OHIO to pick up her new ponies! Well the adorable little Grey long eared pony jumped in our trailer! Well mabey he is not a pony but a DONKEY!! He is soo sweet! I was going to wait to post about him till I had a pic of him but could not wait! I will hopefully have pics tonight or tomarrow! He calls me everytime I walk out hte door or when I walk away from him! It is soo nice to have a HE HA WWW Around agin! We had a Pony Mule about 5 years ago we rescued him from a Auction we lost him 2 years ago he was 30+ years old! Well I got to go get pics!!

RNR

Edit: to ad Pics!


----------



## RJRMINIS (Nov 6, 2005)

Congrats!!!! They are so much fun to own!!!


----------



## RNR (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks! Iam enjoying him! He is soo smart! HE also has all the other animals on the farm looking like what is that!

This is a pick of the goats while he was HE HAw ing


----------



## Asia (Nov 6, 2005)

congratulations on your new donkey. He looks very sweet.

I never knew they could be so much fun.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Nov 6, 2005)

Congratulations on your new donkey. We got 2 jennies about a year ago and just love



them.


----------



## qtrrae (Nov 6, 2005)

"CONGRATULATIONS!!" on your new donkey! He is adorable. I just know that I must find one of those darling little long ears for myself!!


----------



## chelsey (Nov 6, 2005)

Congrats on your new long eared friend ! He is a cutie !


----------



## Mini Lover (Nov 7, 2005)

Congratulstions!



He is adorable!

-Nicole


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 7, 2005)

AWGGGG---he is so cute!



There is just something about those longears that make us fall in love with them!



CONGRATULATIONS, I can see a few more in the future at your house



Corinne


----------



## Marnie (Nov 7, 2005)

Congratulations, he's just to cute!! You should have alot of fun with him!!


----------



## RNR (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks guys! We are calling him Fonzzie!!!!

RNR


----------



## minimule (Nov 11, 2005)

He's cute! They are lovable aren't they



.


----------



## luvmycritters (Nov 11, 2005)

Congradulations on your new donkey - have fun with him! ( Cute name by the way! )


----------



## tazz001 (Nov 11, 2005)

Uhoh!! Donkeys are addictive!! I see more donks in the future!!

He is an nice looking lil guy!! Lovely head and oh...what a set of ears!! More to hear the tater chip bag!!


----------

